

Ask HN: What are the best ways to read HN? - TomAnthony

I check the HN front page several times per day usually, and have recently become interested in better ways that I might be able to do this more efficiently.<p>A) What 3rd party sites/extensions do people use and what are their advantages?<p>B) What would you like that doesn't seem to be possible? (e.g marking stories you've read etc.)<p>I've discovered http://hckrnews.com/ which looks promising for looking back for the 'best picks' of the last few days when you've not been about. What else is there that you'd recommend?
======
ScottWhigham
I start off at the <http://news.ycombinator.com/classic> \- it shows only
items upvoted by members older than one year.

A) Greasemonkey has a few scripts that add this or that to your experience

B) Collapsing the first level of comments (a la reddit). I put in a feature
request today about that actually -

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5007553>

~~~
jameswyse
Thanks for mentioning /classic, I had no idea that existed.

------
frans
Hi Tom, Try to read it less, not more often. Seriously a tool to read it
better? Believe me, if you try to read it only once every day or every two
days, it becomes so much more interesting and you can pick really good looking
stories. Otherwise you're just loosing your time....

Frans

ps. thanks for the <http://hckrnews.com/> tip

~~~
TomAnthony
I do agree with this to some extent, but I don't want to miss things! However,
if I browsed once a day via <http://hckrnews.com/>, then maybe that wouldn't
be a problem.

------
anderspetersson
I use a Chrome extension called georgify [1]. It makes the site better looking
by changing the typography via CSS.

[1]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfale...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfaleomlfanfehgblppafkijjhmi)

------
axk
Subscribe to <http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/> and
<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/>

~~~
TomAnthony
Thanks - they both look awesome, especially for 'catch up mode'.

------
Mz
I use hnnotify.com. I am far more socially oriented than most people here and
that fulfills my need to respond in a somewhat timely fashion to other humans
who are trying to talk to me.

I am noting that because I don't know what you need that isn't being met by
hckrnews.com or hn itself. I know there are other solutions out there but, for
my needs, it works fine to show up whenever the heck I feel like and read what
catches my fancy, but checking for replies to my comments used to make me nuts
and now that piece of it is solved. I would not be surprised if I find myself
wanting something else in the future when my life is different from what it is
currently, but I think the solution that makes sense depends a great deal on
what you _need_ and I don't see an explanation of that (edit: I mean I don't
see where you have clearly stated what you really need here).

I will note there is also <http://rrrewind.com/>

Best of luck.

~~~
TomAnthony
Both those links look very interesting -- thanks.

What am I missing is a good question - I think there is certain stories I
really don't want to miss, and there is certain stories I don't mind missing.
This is probably decided somewhat topically; maybe I should build something
with AlchemyAPI!

